# Seven Antibiotics to Stockpile and Why



## MaterielGeneral

Here is an article from the LDS Preparedness Manual Handbook

Seven Antibiotics to Stockpile and Why,
by Cynthia J. Koelker, MD

Assuming your personal physician will help you stockpile antibiotics for TEOTWAWKI, which should you request? Is there a logical reason to have amoxicillin on hand rather than doxycycline? 

Here’s what I would suggest and why. No antibiotic is effective against every type of microbe. Certain ones will kill aerobic bacteria, others are used 
for anaerobic bacteria, still others are effective against resistant strains, and certain people are allergic to or intolerant of various antibiotics. The following are all generics, running about $10 for about a month’s treatment. 


Amoxicillin is the old standby for most respiratory infections (probably most of which are viral and don’t even require antibiotics). It is excellent for strep throat and some strains of pneumococcal bacteria. It is also safe for children and pregnant women. It is well-tolerated, causing little stomach distress or diarrhea. The drawbacks are that some people are truly allergic, and many bacteria have developed resistance to amoxicillin (especially staph) through overuse among both humans and animals. Anyone truly allergic to amoxicillin should substitute erythromycin or another antibiotic. 

Cephalexin works on most of the same bacteria as amoxicillin, plus is stronger against Staph aureus, which mostly causes skin infections. It rarely works 
against MRSA (resistant staph), however. It is also well-tolerated in children and is safe in pregnant women, causing few side-effects. Like any antibiotic, it carries the risk of allergy. People who develop anaphylaxis (a life-threatening allergy) with amoxicillin probably should not take cephalexin, as there is a good 10% cross-reactivity between the two. If I had to choose between stockpiling amoxicillin or cephalexin, I would choose cephalexin. The combination drug, amoxicillin-clavulanate (Augmentin), is as strong against staph, but more expensive and harder on the stomach. 

Ciprofloxacin is useful for anthrax (which I’ve never seen), urinary tract and prostate infections (which are very common), and many forms of pneumonia and bronchitis. One of the more important and selective uses of ciprofloxacin is in combination with metronidazole for diverticulitis. This potentially life-threatening infection usually (or at least often) requires two antibiotics to resolve. (Levaquin and Avelox are a bit stronger than ciprofloxacin and could be substituted for this, but are much more expensive.) Ciprofloxacin is not used in women or children unless the benefit clearly outweighs the risk, although the risk of joint damage (seen in animals) appears minimal. Taking ciprofloxacin by mouth is nearly as effective as taking by IV. 

Doxycycline is useful in penicillin/amoxicillin-allergic adults for respiratory infections and some urinary/ prostate infections. It is avoided in children and pregnant women unless the benefit clearly outweighs the risk (of permanent tooth discoloration in children under the age of 8). Doxycycline is sometimes effective against penicillin-resistant bacteria. If I were limited to either doxycycline or erythromycin, I would choose 
erythromycin for stockpile. 

Erythromycin is useful for most of the same infections amoxicillin is used for, and thus can be substituted in penicillin-allergic patients. However, erythromycin tends to cause the intestine to contract, often causing cramps or diarrhea. (This property is sometimes used to help patients with conditions that impair intestinal motility.) It can be safely used in children and pregnant women. 

Metronidazole is an unusual antibiotic used for very specific infections. It is aimed primarily at anaerobic bacteria, primarily those found in the intestine. It is also used for certain STDs, including trichomonas. As mentioned above, it is very useful in combination with ciprofloxacin (or SMZ-TMP, below) for diverticulitis. It is the only inexpensive antibiotic effective for Clostridium difficile (c. diff, or antibiotic-related) colitis. It is also effective against certain amoeba. This drug is not used in children unless the benefit clearly outweighs the risk. 

SMZ-TMP is a combination drug of sulfamethoxazole and trimethoprim. The latter antibiotic is used mainly for urinary infections. The sulfa component is 
effective against many respiratory bacteria and most urinary pathogens, although ciprofloxacin is somewhat stronger. The main reason to stockpile SMZ


TMP is due to its effectiveness against resistant staph (MRSA). 

Of course, only the most understanding fellow-prepper physician is likely to prescribe all these in quantity. The list can be narrowed a bit, by dropping doxycycline (since erythromycin covers most microbes that doxycycline would kill, and can be used in young children) and amoxicillin (because cephalexin covers most amoxicillin-sensitive bacteria and has the benefit of effectiveness against staph aureus). 

My top five antibiotics would therefore be:

Cephalexin

Ciprofloxacin

Erythromycin

Metronidazole

SMZ-TMP 

Of these, SMZ-TMP and ciprofloxacin have the most duplicate coverage, as do cephalexin and erythromycin. Since the intolerance of erythromycin is much 
higher than is allergy to cephalexin, I would favor cephalexin. Ciprofloxacin is stronger for intra-abdominal infections than SMZ-TMP, and is less likely to develop resistance. Although its use in children is a bit of a concern due to the question of joint pain (although this is rare), I would favor ciprofloxacin over than SMZTMP, even though SMZ-TMP is effective against MRSA. However, when the use of antibiotics is severely curtailed, 
antibiotic resistance will also decrease, and therefore MRSA will become less of a concern. 

Therefore, my top three antibiotics to stockpile would be:

Cephalexin

Ciprofloxacin

Metronidazole 

Using these three alone or in combination would cover around 90% of the infections physicians commonly encounter, as well as several less-likely threats (including anthrax and C. diff). 

Copyright © 2010 Cynthia J. Koelker, MD 
For more articles by Dr. Koelker visit 

ArmageddonMedicine.net. 

I highly recommend that you get a copy of the LDS Preparedness Manual Handbook . There is a lot of useful stuff in it, especially for a new prepper. Google it or just pm me. I have it on PDF.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Dr. Alton AKA Dr Bones from Doom and Bloom Doom and Bloom (TM) | Survival Medicine and Preparedness by Dr. Bones and Nurse Amy is making a video series on antibiotics that are pretty good. I recommend that you watch and learn.





















Here is an article about antibiotics expiration dates.

Should I Take an Expired Antibiotic?


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I will try to remember to post any new videos that he puts out on antibiotics.


----------



## SOCOM42

The last three were recomended by my brother an MD.
I have stored 500 of each vac packed and in the deep freezer.
Cost me $115.00 for the lot.
They are not from a pet store, I understand they are the same.
Will be storing another 500 each in January.
The freezer is a third full, much is specific stored meds that are need for us.


----------



## Logout

.....


----------



## icewolf

Something else that can be looked into. Getting some from Canadian online pharmacy. I have gotten some from a few different ones before.
I order my inhalers from one all the time.


----------



## Operator6

I keep clindamycin,cipro and Amox.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

bump, for the evening folks to read.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

DR. Bones and Nurse Amy continuing series on fish antibiotics
Survival Fish Antibiotic Keflex, FishFlex


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Check out this article.

"retailers continue to offer ketoconazole, which is not an antibiotic, but rather an antifungal. Ketoconazole is sold right along with common antibiotics such as penicillin, likely leading the uninformed reader to wrongly conclude that they are equally safe and effective for bacterial illnesses such as pneumonia and strep throat, which ketoconazole is not.

I have also previously warned against the use of this drug for common fungal infections, due to rare but potentially fatal liver failure. As of this week the FDA has re-issued a warning against the use of this drug, except for serious infections if no safer treatment is available."

Fish Antibiotic Update 2016 | Armageddon Medicine ? Survival Medicine


----------



## Operator6

Ketoconazole is great stuff if you don't have liver issues or a bad reaction to It........like death. 

Anything over 7 days I would get liver tests done. Personally I will take the med and have many times. 

You can increase the drug circulating in your blood by drinking an acidic drink with it. 

Living in a hot humid climate and training a lot in the woods and in the swamps you can develop weird fungus growth and the Nizoral knocks it out quick. My usual dose is 200 mg daily for 4 days. I drink grapefruit juice with it. Frequency is about once every 4-5 years. 

To combat any fungus, here are some tips. 
Change clothes frequently, especially socks. Synthetics shine.......
Wash clothes in hot water
Dry off with a hair dryer
Low carb diet/ don't be a drunk !

With temps in the 90's and heat index temps over 100, you can see the challenge. Humidity runs around 70-80%


----------



## SOCOM42

My daughter contracted lime disease six weeks ago, I put her on amoxy 500MG.

Took her to the PCP, they put her on Doxycycline, 

A half hour after each dose she would throw it up along with everything else in her, she was taking it as prescribed.

Four days after taking the doxycycline she went back on the Amoxicillin, this time prescribed by the PCP.

It is now four days with her temp below 99.0.

This has been a trying time with her.

The PCP and my brother (MD) both say that the vomiting is very common with that med.


----------



## C.L.Ripley

Just recently bought some and have been trying to learn much as I can, one thing that does worry me is I've read that some are dangerous or should not be taken past the expiration date, like Doxycycline. That's a bummer for preppers because the ones I get only have a couple years on them.


----------



## 8301

Folks, You've spent well over $500 for long term storage food, got extra water and fuel, God know how much you spent on weapons and ammo!
Surly you can afford $120 for a good variety of fish antibiotics to toss in the freezer where they will stay good for 20 years. It's a one time purchase and like the Marines say "You go with what you've got".


----------



## SOCOM42

C.L.Ripley said:


> Just recently bought some and have been trying to learn much as I can, one thing that does worry me is I've read that some are dangerous or should not be taken past the expiration date, like Doxycycline. That's a bummer for preppers because the ones I get only have a couple years on them.


Check on Cyclosporine, and Tetracycline, both I believe will turn toxic over the expiry date.


----------



## Adrellies

Wow... that is really good information. However, the problem I see is getting a Doctor (at least in most places in the U.S.) to write a perscription, especially with all the state and federal laws that could make it risky to said Doctor's licence. Yes, I know logically, it's not like trying to get a 'script for Schedule II Controlled Substances, but I still think most Doctors wouldn't be willing to risk it. The really neat idea is the alternative Materiel General suggested about fish antibiotics. I suppose that in a pinch if the SHTF and traditional medical access broke down, then this would be much better than being without antibiotics. Great info and thanks!


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Here are some Adobe PDF books on antibiotics.

View attachment Antibioitcs_guide_2013.pdf


View attachment AntibioticGuidelines.pdf


View attachment Antibiotic-Indications-and-Dose1.pdf


View attachment CdM-Antibio1-DosageGuidelines-Adults-en.pdf


View attachment CdM-Antibio1-DosageGuidelines-Children-en.pdf


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Some more PDF.

View attachment Guide to Antimicrobials 2012.pdf


View attachment National Antibiotic Guidline 2008.pdf


View attachment Protocol-for-Determining-if-a-Fish-Antibiotic-is-US-Pharmacopeia-Grade-PDF.pdf


View attachment survive without antibiotics.pdf


----------



## TomFR

What's the opinion on using antibiotics after they expire? I've heard they are still effective, just less so?


----------



## MaterielGeneral

TomFR said:


> What's the opinion on using antibiotics after they expire? I've heard they are still effective, just less so?


There was an Army study that showed medication in pill form lasted many years after they expired. Some more than others. Gel and liquid medication does not last as long after expiration.


----------



## Illini Warrior

a new article on the Doom & Bloom med channel - sulfa drugs ....

https://www.doomandbloom.net/sulfa-as-a-survival-antibiotic/


----------



## SlowBoil

Does anyone have a source they have used to purchase these from?
I've been thinking I should, but wasn't sure on where?
Thanks.

Editted to Add: Sorry, never mind I did the quick search thing. duh....


----------



## Illini Warrior

Free Shipping on Fish Antibiotics- Fish Mox, Fish Flex, & More!

https://www.campingsurvival.com/fish-and-bird-antibiotics.html

both advertise regular on the prepper sites .....


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Illini Warrior said:


> Free Shipping on Fish Antibiotics- Fish Mox, Fish Flex, & More!
> 
> https://www.campingsurvival.com/fish-and-bird-antibiotics.html
> 
> both advertise regular on the prepper sites .....


I have bought from the first link before and they did ok by me.


----------

